# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Xin đia chỉ sữa đồ cnc tại đà nẵng

## okay1122

anh em cho mình hỏi ở đà nẵng có chỗ nào sữa đồ cnc không ah, vidu có chỗ nào có thể sữa đựoc củ đục spidle như quấn hay thay vòng bi này nọ ?
a,e ai biết chỗ nào đà nẵng tiện cơ khí ngon lành chỉ mình với muốn gia công 2 đầu cây vitme mà ko biết địa chỉ nào làm ngon lành uy tín ai biết chỉ mới . cảm ơn thật nhiều

----------


## thehiena2

qua 36 Lê Sát, Thắng hoái nó làm cho, gần chợ đầu mối ko nhớ chính xác địa chỉ

----------

writewin

----------


## okay1122

> qua 36 Lê Sát, Thắng hoái nó làm cho, gần chợ đầu mối ko nhớ chính xác địa chỉ


anh  ấy thay được vòng bi spindel trung quốc không anh ơi

----------


## writewin

lâu rồi ko đến xưởng tui quên luôn địa chỉ ah. 16 lê sát nhé ^^

a đù dám gọi thắng hói. mai xưởng cháy nhé

----------

Gamo

----------


## okay1122

> lâu rồi ko đến xưởng tui quên luôn địa chỉ ah. 16 lê sát nhé ^^
> 
> a đù dám gọi thắng hói. mai xưởng cháy nhé


 bài từ năm 2017 kia anh thắng ơi ,kka

----------


## Gamo

Kaka, nhờ thế mới thấy WW nổi lên

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác thắng còn sửa spindle ko vậy?

----------

